# Yet another Newbie



## Hammer'd (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi everyone, thought I would stop by and give my greetings...  
Used to be a member many moons ago when I had a Mk1 225. I've now rejoined the clan having just purchased a Mk2 Sport, in Ibis White.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

